# Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?



## 286volli (1. Oktober 2010)

*Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Guten Abend!

Ich habe gerade auf meinen Alpenfön Groß Clockner einen neuen Lüfter geklemmt (Scythe Slip Stream). 
Als ich den PC anschließend bei offenem Gehäuse an hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kühlkörper des Clockners im oberen Bereich fast kalt ist, und nahe des Sockels lediglich handwarm ist.
Bei einem Q6600 Quadcore (G0) mit 3,0 GHz und >65° Kerntemperatur wundert mich das schon sehr.
Im Vergleich mein GraKa-Kühler: ähnlicher Aufbau mit Heatpipes und allem Gedöns (Accelero Extreme). Der wird richtig heiß, bei geringerer Kerntemperatur (55°).

Kann es sein, dass ich mal eine andere Wärmeleitpaste ausprobieren sollte? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Ganze am Wärmetransfer zwischen CPU und Kühler liegt.

Mein System im Überblick:

Asus P5Q Pro
Q6600 G0 @3,0 GHz
EKL Alpenfön Groß Clockner mit Slip Stream
NZXT Hush Gehäuse
XFX GeForce 9800 GTX+
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 450W
4Gb G.Skill 800er RAM


Ich hoffe, ihr habt Tipps oder eine Bestätigung meines Verdachts, sodass ich den Kühler nicht umsonst runter nehme.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass du den Kühler nicht richtig montiert hast. Er liegt nicht richtig auf der CPU auf. Hast du die Wärmeleitpaste selbst aufgetragen?


----------



## moe (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

ich tipp auch auf die wlp. vlt hast du auch einfach zu viel drauf.
oder der kühler sitzt nicht richtig, sprich der anpressdruck ist zu gering. einmal abnehmen kann nicht schaden.


----------



## mmayr (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Laut Anleitung vom GroßClockner solls sogar etwas mehr WLP sein!


----------



## 286volli (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Nach der Montage ist mir schon etwas seltsames aufgefallen:

Habe ihn montiert, als der PC lag. Als ich ihn dann hingestellt habe, ist der Kühler durch sein Eigengewicht nach unten gekippt. Ich musste ihn mit einem Draht nach oben hin sichern, damit er gerade "hängt". Das würde ja für einen zu niedrigen Anpressdruck sprechen.


----------



## Jägermaister (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

bei mir ist das auch so nur mit dem brocken. aber meine kerne erreichen max. 51 °c bei 3.25ghz @1,17 v.
ich finde die werte sind gar nicht soo schlecht obwohl mein kühler auch nur "lauwarm" wird. und richtig montiert habe ich glaube ich schon.


----------



## Arrow1982 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



286volli schrieb:


> Nach der Montage ist mir schon etwas seltsames aufgefallen:
> 
> Habe ihn montiert, als der PC lag. Als ich ihn dann hingestellt habe, ist der Kühler durch sein Eigengewicht nach unten gekippt. Ich musste ihn mit einem Draht nach oben hin sichern, damit er gerade "hängt". Das würde ja für einen zu niedrigen Anpressdruck sprechen.



Das ist nicht normal, da ist er nicht richtig montiert. 

Auch wenn der Kühler schwer ist, mit einem Draht hochbinden muss man den niemals.


----------



## Mr.joker (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Das kann's definitiv nicht sein, dass du den Kühler per Draht festzurren musst! 
So ein Kühler muss bombenfest sitzen, sonst gibt es ja überhaupt keinen Anpressdruck!
Auf jeden Fall noch mal abmachen und schauen, wo's wackelt. Am besten wäre natürlich, das Mainboard auszubauen und dann mal genau auf dem Tisch schauen, wo die Ursache sein könnte.
Könnte was mit der Pushpinhalterung zu tun haben - mal dran rütteln. Sitzt vielleicht ein oder zwei Pushpins nicht richtig, bzw. stecken diese Stifte zur Verriegellung richtig?
Oder rastet der Kühler nicht richtig ein auf diesem schwarzen Haltering?


----------



## 286volli (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Ich werde es heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Hab schon neue WLP gekauft. 
Muss aber erst noch meinem Onkel eine neue Festplatte einpflanzen  (Daumen drücken, mit IDE hab ich noch nie gearbeitet)


----------



## AmdNator (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

also ich hab auch den gleichen wie du hab eine Idele Temp von ca. 31 C +/- 2 Crad je nach raumtemp bei einem Ph II 955 C3

Hast geschaut das alle schrauben wo den bügel halten richtig drin sind?


----------



## 286volli (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

So so... Habe den Kühler gerade abgenommen und die Lage gecheckt.
WLP war wohl etwas überdimensioniert aufgetragen. Die Haltespange habe ich noch ein bisschen straffer gebogen.
Die neue WLP habe ich super dünn mit einer Folie aufgetragen.
Der Befestigungsring saß bombenfest, sodass es wohl nicht an den Push-Pins lag.
Der Kühle "hängt" jetzt wieder im Gehäuse (biegt ganz schön nach unten, kippt aber nicht mehr von der CPU ab).
Die Überraschung kam dann per Core Temp & Prime95 : Nach 45min Hardcoretest stehen nur max: 57° CPU temp auf dem Bildschirm (am Headspreader)
Die Kerne haben max: 63/62/55/53°

Ich bin damit ganz gut zufrieden, allerdings wundert mich, dass der Unterschied zwischen den Kernen so groß ist. 

Der Q6600 (G0) läuft übrigens auf 338x9 (3,04GHz) bei 1,245V... mal sehen was noch unter 60° CPU temp geht 

Edit: jetzt ist der Kühler auch deutlich wärmer als vorher, lässt sich aber noch locker anfassen ^^


----------



## Mr.joker (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

 Na also!

Allerdings "biegen" sollte er sich auch nicht. Mein Noctua NH-D14, der mit Lüfter ca. 1,2 kg wiegt, biegt sich nicht, zumindest nicht sichtbar (möglicherweise biegt er sich beim Aufrichten des MB tatsächlich auch im Millimeterbereich, weil sich das MB etwas mitbiegt). Ich fürchte, das ist immer noch ein Zeichen, dass der Anpressdruck nicht hoch genug ist. Aber die Temps sind ja soweit in Ordnung.



286volli schrieb:


> ... allerdings wundert mich, dass der Unterschied zwischen den Kernen so groß ist.
> ...


Mir wurde das mal so erklärt: Auf dem/den ersten Kern(en) läuft das System hauptsächlich, so dass diese(r) immer noch ein wenig mehr ausgelastet ist/sind.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Mir wurde das mal so erklärt: Auf dem/den ersten Kern(en) läuft das System hauptsächlich, so dass diese(r) immer noch ein wenig mehr ausgelastet ist/sind.
> 
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!


 
Hab ich auch gehört


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Egal wie, das er sich runter biegt ist in keinem Fall normal. Wobei jetzt die Frage ist, wie schlimm muss man sich das vorstellen? Kannst du mal ein Bild machen auf dem man es erkennt?


----------



## Communicator (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



286volli schrieb:


> ...allerdings wundert mich, dass der Unterschied zwischen den Kernen so groß ist.


 
Das kann aber auch von einer nicht gleichmäßig verteilten WLP herrühren. Muß aber nicht. Wenn die Werte sich nicht zu sehr spreizen geht es.

Gruß.


----------



## funkyaiman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

okay nur ne theorie, wenn der kühler schief drinsitzt berührt er den prozzi ja nicht auf ganzer fläche
---> unterschiedliche temps der kerne (nur die unteren 2 werden gekühlt).
schau mal im Taskmgr nach, ob alle kerne bei prime voll ausgelastet sind (müsste eigentlich so sein)


----------



## 286volli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Ich habe gerade mal Fotos gemacht... ihr würdet mich auslachen. Auf den Bildern kann man das "hängen" überhaupt nicht erkennen.
Ich könnte mal versuchen es metrisch zu beschreiben. Von den Kühlrippen ausgehend hängt der Kühler an der äußersten Kante etwa 3mm tiefer als die untersten Lamellen. 
Wenn ich den Kühler dann manuell gerade richte, kann man erkennen, wie das Mainboard flext. Das heißt, die Biegung findet nich an der Verbindung zwischen CPU und Kühler statt, sondern erfolgt durch Verbiegen des Mainboards.
Ich habe ein Asus P5Q Pro. Ist bei dem die Platine dünner als bei anderen Boards?


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Nein die Platine ist nicht dünner 
Hast du alle Abstandshalter verbaut?

Zeig doch mal die Bilder.


----------



## 286volli (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Was denn für Abstandshalter?


----------



## Communicator (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



286volli schrieb:


> Was denn für Abstandshalter?


 

Die Kupferfarbene "Mehrkantronden" mit Gewinde vorne dran. Die sind dafür gedacht das sich das MB beim Eindrücken der Rams nicht bis auf die Gehäuserückseite eindrücken lässt.Das kann zum Bruch führen.

Sind denn überhaupt alle Schrauben beim Mainboard verschraubt ??

Gruß.


----------



## fpsJunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Also ich habe auch den Groß Clockner und der wird bei meinem Phenom II 955 nicht mal warm. 
Also oben drauf ist er auch kalt!
Die Temperatur im Leerlauf beträgt aber niedrige 30°C???
Genau wie bei dir (und bei meinem Bruder) hängt der Kühler auch einige Grad nach unten!


----------



## Fossi777 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

CPU 57°C Kerne 63/62/55/53 ??

Hab noch nicht gehört dass die Kerne kühler als die CPU selbst laufen...
Kann gut sein dass deine CPU Temp falsch ausgelesen wird ,die Kerntemp @ 3GH ist realistisch....
auch wenn der Unterschied zwischen  core 1,2 u. 3,4 schon sehr gross ist.. ca 5Grad sind noch normal wenn der Kühler/WLP richtig sitzt...

Also bei meinem Q6600 werden alle Kerne 10-15 Grad wärmer als die CPU selbst.... 
Bei 57 CPU Temp sind die Kerne bei mir schon zwischen 67 und 72 Grad .... (allerdings @3,6 GH mit 1,46 Vcore)


----------



## funkyaiman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



> Also bei meinem Q6600 werden alle Kerne 10-15 Grad wärmer als die CPU selbst....


macht das sinn?


----------



## Fossi777 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Kommt sicher auf den Kühler an ,aber dass die Kerne unter Vollast kühler als die CPU (Heatspreader)  laufen glaub ich weniger ...

Ich würde mich an den Kerntemperaturen orientieren ,die sind realistisch...


----------



## Lyran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*



funkyaiman schrieb:


> macht das sinn?



Ja, ist doch logisch, dass die Kerne im Innern wärmer werden. Zudem sitzen nur die Core-Sensoren in der CPU selbst.


----------



## 286volli (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Groß Clockner gerade mal handwarm bei hoher CPU Temperatur ?*

Der analoge CPU Sensor ist ja für seine Ungenauigkeit bekannt. Verlassen kann man sich am ehesten auf die Core Sensoren, die z.B. Core Temp ausliest. 
Was die Abstandshalter angeht: Sind alle drin und auch alle Schrauben 
Bei Core Temp wird ja der TJ.Max mit 100°C für den Q6600 angegeben. Aufgrund einer offiziellen Liste von Intel konnte ich allerdings herausfinden, dass der Wert für meine CPU 95°C betragen muss. (gilt für Q6600 - G0 - ID: 0x6FB) Das muss man dann manuell ändern.


----------

